# Hand sewing?



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone else hand sew primarily? I don't have a machine anymore and took to teaching myself how to sew everything by hand.

My first clothing project was a nightgown for my toddler. My fabric is all 'rags'. I have a ton of old clothing that is being repurposed. The only thing I have purchased is thread so far. 

Anyone else have a drove to learn how to do everything the old fashioned way? I'm aware sewing machines can be old OLD OLD...but I mean not even pedal power, and other crafts. I need a up cycle buddy!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I admit up until this yr- I hand sewed all my boys Halloween costumes- I took pride in it- my mom did the same thing- and I wanted to make sure I did too- 
over the past yr though- I did get a machine- from goodwill- and wanted to learn to quilt- so I joined the quilting club at my Church- they taught me how to use it- and to make quilting squares
that being said- I also learned to crochet and I want to get my hands on a Treadle Machine! 
I love doing things from scratch- I love having things that do not require electric- I have a manual coffee grinder- meat grinder- don't own a microwave- have started using all cast iron to cook with-and we started smoking meats- 

I love crafting things by hand!


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

What I wouldn't give to have the know how to make everything I dream of! Might get a machine soon, if only to speed things up. I want to sew diapers for my grand baby that's due in April. Between her and my six kids, I really need to make things to save money!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I sometimes hand sew. Some of us have been working on the Civil War quilt. I've pieced my blocks by hand and will finish it by hand. I have sewn some items by hand. I am happy with my old Singers, though. My treadle machine from 1901 sews just fine and is faster than hand sewing. I paid $75 for the treadle. Sometimes you can get a good deal.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I love hand work. Right now I have a Grandmother Flower Garden top that I hand pieced and need to quilt, my son's 4H quilt that I am doing with all hand applique and a Dear Jane that I will be hand piecing and hand quilting. Of course, I'll probably 108 before I get it all done.  I find hand work to be very relaxing.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I am just learning how to sew again after the basics learned (and forgotten) many moons ago in elementary home ec. But I too am an upcyclist and love to be frugal. 

I like to sew by hand so that I can do it on the couch (mind you I am only practicing). Once my leg injury heals, I plan to break out the sewing machine for large projects.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

We should have an upcycling/hand craft thread! 

Today I plan to make a nightgown or jammies from a torn flannel sheet, training pants, or a couple square skirts. Snow day here, not sure how much will actually get done.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't sew much, but when I do, it's usually hand sewing. Machines and I DO NOT get along. Everybody laughs at me, but it's true. I can sit down at a machine, any machine, and it will snarl thread, break a needle, something. My mom and one of my good friends are expert seamstresses, my friend does it for a living. They have both had to admit that sewing machines hate me. They will be sewing and have me sit down and give it a go. Within minutes, something goes wrong. They sit down at it and everything is fine. Rinse and repeat. :indif:


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

thermopkt said:


> I don't sew much, but when I do, it's usually hand sewing. Machines and I DO NOT get along. Everybody laughs at me, but it's true. I can sit down at a machine, any machine, and it will snarl thread, break a needle, something. My mom and one of my good friends are expert seamstresses, my friend does it for a living. They have both had to admit that sewing machines hate me. They will be sewing and have me sit down and give it a go. Within minutes, something goes wrong. They sit down at it and everything is fine. Rinse and repeat. :indif:


Yeah, um, we won't talk about my previous two machines. gre:


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am going to learn how to English Paper Piece this year. I love the fact that you can take it anywhere you go and you can use all those little scraps of fabric laying around. I have been following this gal for some time and just ordered her new book.

http://lifeunderquilts.blogspot.com/


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

I've just recently started back sewing, nothing real hard yet, just a few victorian 5 panel skirts & a couple of pioneer gathered skirts. I do have a real nice sewing machine, but I've done the last couple skirts totally by hand & I do like it better. I can sit on the couch & do my sewing, plus, the satisfaction I get from knowing I did it all by hand is nice too. I too, would LOVE to get an old treadle machine, but, so far, way to pricey.

Just wanted to add, I also do all my mending by hand & do NOT throw away material pieces, I've started a nice "stash" for a quilt top, hopefully to be started soon.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I learned from my Grandma to hand sew at 5 years old. Over the years, that ability has benefited me so much. Getting clothes on mark down with a missing button or two, split seams and loose threads....being able to repair and reuse so many things. I made a dress out of scrap fabric as a teenager... my Step Mom didn't like it much as she threw it away. I then learned to crochet, knit, embroidery, macrame' and all kinds of things. I have learned to do most any handcraft on my own. I started wondering about wool, and just was amazed at how the ladies on the fiber forum made yarn from fleece. So when one of those generous ladies offered up free raw fleece, simply postage, I snapped one up. It wasn't long before I had taken that fleece, cleaned it, turned it into roving, used a hand spindle to turn that into yarn and crocheted a pair of socks, then a scarf and a hat..some slippers and then stuffed a couple of crocheted stuffed animals I made. From one craft, comes many others if you embrace the talent in your hands... A year ago, last Christmas I got that Treadle Sewing Machine I so wanted....the more things you can do with your hands...the less you depend on other things. I do enjoy sewing on an electric machine also but the treadle is so good for your leg circulation which is of benefit to me..... I have been crocheting daily for a year now...you can't imagine the socks, scarves, hats and slippers in my closet...so very well stocked...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My sister sews most of her things by hand. She likes doing piece work whilst sitting on the couch watching old movies. I have several quilts made by family members over the past few years that were all sewn by hand and they are simply lovely. I am not as good at hand sewing as I used to be because my eyes are not as sharp as they used to be.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

thermopkt said:


> I don't sew much, but when I do, it's usually hand sewing. Machines and I DO NOT get along. Everybody laughs at me, but it's true. I can sit down at a machine, any machine, and it will snarl thread, break a needle, something. My mom and one of my good friends are expert seamstresses, my friend does it for a living. They have both had to admit that sewing machines hate me. They will be sewing and have me sit down and give it a go. Within minutes, something goes wrong. They sit down at it and everything is fine. Rinse and repeat. :indif:


Have you tried sewing on a vintage or antique Singer? Find yourself a Singer 66 or 15-91. They are very forgiving and good machines and usually behave themselves very nicely. Singer 66 is my favorite and they were made as treadles as well as electric so there ya go!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I love to hand sew, embroider, hand quilt, knit and crochet. I don't have much use for machines of any kind. Busy hands, happy heart.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm sew happy I asked! (Ba dum dum!)

I didn't get started on my projects, snow day. Kids were in need of entertainment, so I put'em to work.

Today I'm going to try training panties for my 3 year old. I'm nervous on showing pictures. My hands shake and my seams aren't perfect. But, I'll post a picture of my Little's nightgown. ( we call the 3 and 5 year old The Littles)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The only hand sewing I do is stitching my quilt bindings down. When I want to do "hand work" I switch over to knitting


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

RebelDigger said:


> Have you tried sewing on a vintage or antique Singer? Find yourself a Singer 66 or 15-91. They are very forgiving and good machines and usually behave themselves very nicely. Singer 66 is my favorite and they were made as treadles as well as electric so there ya go!



Only once and it didn't go well. However, I was 12 and it had been living upstairs in my grandparents house for years. My grandma wasn't capable of getting up the stairs anymore and so couldn't keep it up. She told me what to do and tried to talk me through oiling and tuning it up from the bottom of the stairs. Between that and being 12 and wanting to play outside, well..................:ashamed:

Someday maybe I'll get to try one again.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was once without a machine and wanted to make a dress that took 4 yards of fabric Fitted bodice, long fitted sleeves (with elbow darts), full skirt and full ruffle on the bottom. I made that all with hand sewing. Then I didn't like it on me that much when done, and gave it to a friend. But it was satisfying.

I have bought some stuff to make a muslin outer, with scraps inner designed cathedral window small quilted pillow or larger. That would be all by hand.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

This is a shot of the gown. My toddler wouldn't stay still!

It's rough, but I'm not as talented as many others.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice gown, love the fabric and style on her.

But she steals the photo with cuteness


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Great job! Looks comfy. I bet she loves it.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks! The weekend was busy and my joints hurt too much to sew.


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

CJ said:


> The only hand sewing I do is stitching my quilt bindings down. When I want to do "hand work" I switch over to knitting


 CJ, why is that? could you show us an up-close photo?? the edge binding is always an intimidation thing....


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

My sewing machine came in...might have to turn to it during flares. Tried it out yesterday. Made a flannel nightie for my 9 year old.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What kind of machine did you get? I also hand sew and knit sitting in my chair at night.Nice nightgown you made, pretty and practical.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

PonderosaQ said:


> What kind of machine did you get? I also hand sew and knit sitting in my chair at night.Nice nightgown you made, pretty and practical.[/QUOTE, pants, and going to make a robe for my smallest boy!]
> 
> It's a Project Runway from Brother. Today I've made a flannel gown, cap


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

Hand sewing is an heritage art-form in itself. Wasn't it once taught to girls in the "olden days"? 

Can anyone share their knowledge of specific stitches and secrets for those of us who have no training? I just do something like an embroidery back stitch but have no idea what women like Laura Ingalls mother would have done.


----------



## WriterontheHill (Jan 10, 2014)

Those are called heirloom stitches. I don't know any.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would have to remember what my home ec teacher taught me. Things like pulled threads for making that on he edges of nice hankies.

Hand made button holes.

Blanket stitches, daisy stitches (more like embroidery).

Making French seams, or true flat felt (but both of these can be by machine, too).

American smocking or English smocking.

hand applique


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, I mostly whip stitch when I hand sew, but I do a lot of it. I prefer hand sewing things like baby shoes and stuffed animals. Better precision. 

Edited to add: Lol, hello by the way. I hang out in the Goat forum all the time, but have been exploring other areas of HT today. *waves*


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

I once happened to examine a darned sock, hand-sewn by a woman who was taught how to darn as a school girl, in Germany. Her work was so perfectly stitched--it was close to art work, just beautiful to look at. 

I wish I had that sort of practical education in my background, and the mindset to go with it that would allow me the grace and patience to invest time in such a humble occupation--not to mention having socks WORTH mending!


----------



## 'Lil Gardener (Jun 22, 2018)

I like to sew by hand. I started out with patching and mending holes in clothes, since they were in too nice condition otherwise to simply throw out. I don't sew very often, but I have since expanded into the very occasional small sewing project.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Am repairing old old crocheted lace on old linen dresser scarves and runner and doilies. Love doing this and making old things useful again.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I love hand work. I find it very relaxing. (Except joining the ends of quilt binding. That is an activity invented by the devil. Much swearing involved.) I am currently working my way through finishing some of the projects started by my husband’s grandmother. She hand pieced them so I am hand quilting them.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Am saving beautiful, heavy, old velvet as I find it at thrift stores to ultimately make a crazy quilt for my daughter. That, of course, will involve a lot of hand embroidery.


----------



## kotori (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm learning how to sew on a 1950's era machine that I just got fixed up, and as of right now, I'm much slower on it than by hand. my family is insistent that the machine stitches better, but at some point it just isn't worth it in my mind. To be fair, I don't sew much at all and since most of my family has flat-out stated they won't wear anything I make, I'm restricted to little things like napkins. I do have a t-shirt quilt in mind and if I'm not better at the machine soon, well, I'm going to make it one way or another.

Those who do majority by hand, is it usually just small projects or do you do larger things by hand as well?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my....update on my gear for sure is important. I was given another spinning wheel...she is a project but came mostly intact...number 3 in my home now. Then a friend messaged me about a Treadle...oh my! it was also free and it is a beauty....1911 White Rotary in a sawn oak case, the fanciest they ever made! I could not believe the condition of the machine inside! I am living off island currently so my old Singer and New Domestic treadle are there. Here I have a an older but not fancy sewing machine for basic sewing and will be getting this Treadle going soon. I got a belt and the attachments online! My hand sewing is mainly for repairs and small areas needing reinforcement delicately. I do a lot of sewing now!


----------

